# Taste Box Arrived



## Allan (6/5/14)

Taste box arrived yesterday and have cleared the decks to start the journey into the various flavours.

Started with the Liqua Tiramisu. Although not a huge fan of the Liqua flavours I have tried the Tiramisu was just too much of a temptation.

I will let you know how it goes!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## thekeeperza (6/5/14)

Awesome @Allan - enjoy!!


----------



## ShaneW (6/5/14)

Glad it arrived safely.

Enjoy!


----------



## shabbar (6/5/14)

I found the tiramisu disgusting actually . Couldn't vape it at all imo


----------



## Allan (6/5/14)

shabbar said:


> I found the tiramisu disgusting actually . Couldn't vape it at all imo


Have to agree, was OK but that Liqua flavour just doesn't do it for me


----------



## Allan (6/5/14)

Ok now onto the VM Strawberry. Like the flavour but not much of a throat hit


----------



## Tom (6/5/14)

shabbar said:


> I found the tiramisu disgusting actually . Couldn't vape it at all imo


First vape ever tried. Loved it then, but the second bottle was disgusting. Used probably 3ml and then dumped it. Thank goodness there are plenty decent other juices. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (7/5/14)

Enjoy the taste box @Allan 
Remind us what equipment are you testing the juices on?


----------



## Allan (7/5/14)

Silver said:


> Enjoy the taste box @Allan
> Remind us what equipment are you testing the juices on?



All being tested on a MPT3 with a Ego Twist VV battery set on 4.3 - 4.8

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (7/5/14)

Sounds exciting... Tiramisu is just disgusting


----------

